# Seeking dominant partner in RP



## feder (Jun 25, 2016)

I'm looking for a dom to do a stepfordization/ Anthro Housewife TF/TG Mind Control RP with. This is meant to help with a story, so I very much prefer someone good at writing, with at least two/three sentence replies. I'm open for any suggestions on setting and story, since I want this to be a sort of long thing. It can be SFW or NSFW, either way is fine though.

 If you're interested, reply and I'll see what we can do.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jun 25, 2016)

Why not a 



Spoiler



_*DOORMAT*_


----------



## YarmieTheNotSoWise (Jun 28, 2016)

Why not zoid berg?


----------



## feder (Jun 30, 2016)

Is anyone interested?


----------



## feder (Jul 10, 2016)

Bumping


----------



## Besharia (Jul 12, 2016)

To be honest the adult RP section of Furcadia is much better for this, easier to find people on, and has an environment more appropriate for this.


----------

